# threaded adapters for the turbo?



## VEEDUBB1 (May 1, 2006)

I'm haveing a hard time finding the threaded collant adaptersfrom the k26 off of the old quattros. Anyone know were I can find the two? There two different sized. Or if someone can tell me what size and thread pitch they are I can match them up with something. Thx


----------

